# Нужно МРТ позвоночника в Мск сделать



## Юрий Котов (5 Мар 2020)

Добрый день, мне нужно как можно быстрее сделать МРТ позвоночника. В Москве. Чтоб не очень дорого, но качественно. Кто куда обращался скиньте варианты хорошие, пожалуйста


----------



## 32Ольга (5 Мар 2020)

@Юрий Котов, я делала в Текстильщиках.


----------

